# 12 ft spinning rod and reel



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello folk's,
Not trying to be lazy but I have this annoying msg....You haven't posted in awhile. P&S is built on the knowledge of people like you. Please consider answering a question or just jumping into a thread. If you do we'll quit nagging you  . so I am posting this.

Well my brother-in-law is taking me down to the OBX for a vacation. I want to buy him a 12 foot spinning rod and reel set up to say thank you. Would like it to be able to reel in 
a 5-6 foot blacktip shark . Now remember, He is taking me on vacation because I am so flat broke. House was waterproofed last year and the daughter got married in Hawaii ( Smart
girl I raised).

So I promise to keep going thru the thread's, but if somebody would like to help out and suggest something, great! 300$ is it possible?
P.S. I live in Ohio. Very limited surf fishing gear. Also I use Conventional Reel's. Never spent any real time with Spinning gear.

Thank you,
erietuna


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

You can get it shipped to you easy enough but getting a long rod out to OBX is a little harder. 
If it was me I would get a Star Stellar 4-12 and put a 6000 Penn Battle on it. You could have maybe be enough left over for coffee if you don't go to StarBucks. He would have to pay for the braid on the battle.
I'm no expert at this but I have a Star Stellar and they go for about $179-189+ shipping and a 6000 Battle is around $100-110. So that is a little over.
There are others that know a lot more than me. There is a Star Stellar Lite that is a nice rod too.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> You can get it shipped to you easy enough but getting a long rod out to OBX is a little harder.
> If it was me I would get a Star Stellar 4-12 and put a 6000 Penn Battle on it. You could have maybe be enough left over for coffee if you don't go to StarBucks. He would have to pay for the braid on the battle.
> I'm no expert at this but I have a Star Stellar and they go for about $179-189+ shipping and a 6000 Battle is around $100-110. So that is a little over.
> There are others that know a lot more than me. There is a Star Stellar Lite that is a nice rod too.


Agreed man! Starbucks is not light on the budget at all!


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Go to boaterbarn.com and check out the Lamiglass Tri-Flex rods. Pair it with a $100 Shimano reel and you should be around or under budget and have a decent set up that will do what you need quite well. I have several of the TriFlex rods and I love them.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Daiwa Emcast EC 1202HFS and an Akios Scora 80 or Daiwa Emblem Pro-A. Spool it up with Sufix Tritainium+ 17# and go fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jmadre said:


> Daiwa Emcast EC 1202HFS and an Akios Scora 80 or Daiwa Emblem Pro-A. Spool it up with Sufix Tritainium+ 17# and go fishing.


Good choice.


----------



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the input.
What do you folk's think of this.


Penn Spinfisher V SSV8500 Spinning Reel $179.95 
Penn TS2040S12 Torque Surf Rod $119.95


----------



## SupaFins (Jun 27, 2013)

Although there are many great reels out there the ssv series aster great reels that won't break the bank. Hawaii? Aw man!!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I just bought a Torque spinning 12' ( ordered throught Basspro ) because they didn't have it in stock at the store.
Matched it with a Penn Fierce 6000 that came with an extra spool, one spool has 17lb mono and the other with Sufix brade 30lb.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Spinfisher review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWaKtMRGfH0


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

"Thank you for the input.
What do you folk's think of this.


Penn Spinfisher V SSV8500 Spinning Reel $179.95 
Penn TS2040S12 Torque Surf Rod $119.95"

I have this exact set up and a 12 ft Torque with a Battle 8000. Both are solid spinning set ups for small to medium shark fishing. For the price range, it is a good combo IMO.
-SPIZZ-


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Don't over look the akios scora 80, comes with the long cast reel and the short reel, 8+1 bearings and is one smooth reel... under two hundred...


----------



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

jmadre Thank you for that link. Here is another http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html 
That put the Penn Spinfisher V SSV8500 Spinning reel out of the choice's.
The Penn Battle 8000 is looking better.

jmadre and RuddeDogg 
Daiwa Emcast EC 1202HFS and an Akios Scora 80 or Daiwa Emblem Pro-A. Spool it up with Sufix Tritainium+ 17# and go fishing.
17 lb test? Pretty sure you folk's know what you are doing, Brother-in-law and I are in the learning stage. I do have 20 lb test
on my setup's ( 12 ft OM's with Saltist 20 and 30 reel's.) And I am willing to get schooled/spooled and learn to fight a fish that
might go 125 Lbs. I was planning on 65 lb's of braid on His reel. Trying to even the fight. Or should I say rig it in our favor? Pun intended.


SPIZZ . Do you cast your bait or yak it out? I like to hear what you think of casting on that rod if you would not mind. I'm to old to yak.
Again thank you all.
Later, erietuna


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

erietuna said:


> jmadre and RuddeDogg
> Daiwa Emcast EC 1202HFS and an Akios Scora 80 or Daiwa Emblem Pro-A. Spool it up with Sufix Tritainium+ 17# and go fishing.
> 17 lb test? Pretty sure you folk's know what you are doing, Brother-in-law and I are in the learning stage. I do have 20 lb test
> on my setup's ( 12 ft OM's with Saltist 20 and 30 reel's.) And I am willing to get schooled/spooled and learn to fight a fish that
> might go 125 Lbs. I was planning on 65 lb's of braid on His reel. Trying to even the fight. Or should I say rig it in our favor? Pun intended.


A lot of big fish have been caught on 17# and 20# test mono. It's also cheaper so it was going to keep you within your budget.

I'm sure there are many people who could chime in about their experience with higher test braid. I don't use it. Daiwa advertises about 35 lbs. of drag for the Emblem A, Akios advertises 22 lbs. on the Scora 80 so you'll have a hard time breaking that braid unless you choke down hard on the spool with your hand.


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

"SPIZZ . Do you cast your bait or yak it out? I like to hear what you think of casting on that rod if you would not mind. I'm to old to yak."

I am a 265 lb 6 ft 6inch dude with poor core strength, poor balance, and a slight lack of patience to learn to yak safely and correctly. I hope to one day try and learn to yak, but for now I lob 5-8oz pyramids with a small blue, croaker, or other small species head or body chunk on a fish finder rig made of 60-80lb mono with large strong 2x circle hooks. Reel loaded with 50lb power pro with a top shot of 17 or 20lb suffix tri. The rod is IMO under rated on the listed weight ratings. The sweet spot where I feel it loads good on a 85% cast is closer to 8 than 6, but others may feel different on that. A shock leader with smooth strong knots are vital to prevent injuries to yourself or other when using 4+ oz if you plan or putting a full "80-100% streanth cast". Overall, I am satisfied with this production rod as it does what I need it to do. There are better, more expensive custom "stump heavers" out there that are specifically suited for true 8 n bait casting at 100%, but I have yet to break either of my torque rods when trying to cast a chunk of meat and some lead as far as I could. Hope this helps.
-SPIZZ-


----------



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

jmadre 
Yeah I read a lot of post's about folk's catching big fish on 17-20 lb test. I am sure to do it will be a lot different. I use to tuna fish. My fourth trip is when I started to feel comfortable
about what was going on, I figure that will be the same trying 20 lb test on a big fish. Gotta pay my dues. I am into fishing more than my brother-in-law. So for me learning the skill
to land a big fish on lighter line is cool. 

I gave my brother-in-law three setup's. One was a Ugly Stik surf rod with a Jigmaster reel/Tiburon frame. He refused to cast it. 
It was my first conventional setup. I would practice casting that setup in the snow for a trip.
So 65 lb test will work better for Him. 

SPIZZ 
Thank you for the insight. My brother-in-law is a big guy like you. If he can't cast it out then HE can yak it out.

Thank you again.
Later,
erietuna


----------

